# Breeding Praecox Rainbow’s



## Geomikus (Dec 29, 2017)

I have been spawning these for the past month. 1 m & 3 f. Using a 20 tall, temp 80 F, pieces of coral, and acrylic yarn mops. These fish will spawn every morning with or without a mop/plants. Take to mop out, place I’m a container of tank water and about 6-8 days later fry appear. I was able to hatch out around 50 fry over a week of hatching serveral mops. 

Currently I am in the process of figuring out the best way to raise the fry. Only have about 25 fry now. In a breeding box inside a 10 with BN fry. I do 2 water changes a week, keep the water about 80 F. I have tried feeding crushed flakes and infusoria, although it doesn’t really seem they are eating much of it. So that is where I am at.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Try frozen baby brine shrimp 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Geomikus (Dec 29, 2017)

They are still to small for that food, but I’ll still pick some up.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Geomikus said:


> They are still to small for that food, but I'll still pick some up.


Hikari Frozen Baby Brine Shrimp , is very small


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Microworms?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Infusoria (naturally occurring in Salvinia biomass) and finely powdered NLS pellets is what I’ve used.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBM (May 12, 2010)

I've always had much better luck feeding fish greenwater than with infusoria. Can you dedicate a small tank to the fry? A breeding trap isn't the best situation. I introduce greenwater as soon as I see the alevins (fry with yolk sacs) scooting around. After a couple of days I introduce live baby brine shrimp, you'll have to start a culture every day and try and feed them 3 times a day. After 3-4 weeks I continue with the bbs but will slowly add tiny amounts of crushed flake until they're all feeding on it. It's a pain but I've had pretty good success with most egg scattering fish using this method.


----------

